# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  EXCLUSIVE: Oberman: 'I'd like to finish Chrissie's story'

## Perdita

Former EastEnders actress Tracy-Ann Oberman has revealed that she would love to finish off her character's storyline. 

The 39-year-old, who played cold-blooded murderer Chrissie Watts for a year-and-a-half, was written out of the BBC soap in December 2005 when she was left languishing in prison for killing her husband Den (Leslie Grantham). 

Due to the unavailability of Oberman and the other actors involved - Michelle Ryan (Zoe Slater) and Kim Medcalf (Sam Mitchell) - Den's murder trial was shelved and Chrissie was last seen returning to her cell after a visit from Jake Moon (Joel Beckett). 

With no resolve to Chrissie's story, Oberman hopes to one day discover what happened to her Walford counterpart. 

Former EastEnders actress Tracy-Ann Oberman has revealed that she would love to finish off her character's storyline. 

The 39-year-old, who played cold-blooded murderer Chrissie Watts for a year-and-a-half, was written out of the BBC soap in December 2005 when she was left languishing in prison for killing her husband Den (Leslie Grantham). 

Due to the unavailability of Oberman and the other actors involved - Michelle Ryan (Zoe Slater) and Kim Medcalf (Sam Mitchell) - Den's murder trial was shelved and Chrissie was last seen returning to her cell after a visit from Jake Moon (Joel Beckett). 

With no resolve to Chrissie's story, Oberman hopes to one day discover what happened to her Walford counterpart. 

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a1...ies-story.html


EXCLUSIVE: Tracy-Ann Oberman

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/a1...n-oberman.html

----------


## Chris_2k11

I loved Chrissie's character but this storyline is well and truly in the past now.. I don't think we need to go back there.

----------


## Bryan

i think with Sam back it would be interesting, if only if it was for Sam to visit her in jail or something.

But i do agree in general the show has moved on from Chrissie, so it wouldn't really make sense for her to come back full time, but it would be nice to see her again breifly for some closure.

----------


## lizann

Yes this story is in the past - i wish the trial and verdict was mentioned by Sharon maybe before she left 

With Sam coming back i hope she gets arrested and also thrown in prison - how can she return isnt she an accomplice to Den's murder like Zoe  :Confused:

----------


## Siobhan

moved this to spoilers!!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Didn't Jake die so it will be difficult to bring Chrissy back into a storyline unless Sam visits her in jail, which is unlikely as she is still on the run.  The only way they could bring closure is to release her on parole or she dies in prison.  She can have 27 minutes to bring Chrissy's story to an end.

----------


## Abbie

I dont think theres a need to bring her back

----------


## Chris_2k11

I'd love Peggy's face if she was to just walk in the vic or something ha

----------


## Abbie

yeah that would be the onlt good thing about it

----------


## Chris_2k11

Chrissie would hardly recognise anyone these days!

----------


## Abbie

Well maybe the slaters and Beales but thats all I can think of

----------


## matt1378

would mean sharon returning as well then?

----------


## Abbie

she comes and goes all the time though

----------


## di marco

at the time it would have been good if theyd done the trial or something. but now, although i liked chrissie, it definitely wouldnt work for her to come back full time. i wouldnt mind for a few epis though if it was linked in well, probably in the prison though

----------


## Hannelene

They could of waited too long to bring her back  :Sad: 
It has been way too long.
I loved Chrissie she was fun but maybe now they need to leave her storyline alone  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

I agree, they should leave it alone

----------


## Hannelene

I would like to see Sharon make a return at some time though to see if her acting had improved, plus see Dennis' baby!

----------


## Abbie

yeah same here!  :Big Grin:  I always liked sharon

----------


## Hannelene

I liked Sharon I had always wanted her and Phil to be together

----------


## Abbie

Yeah I did and I didnt

----------


## Hannelene

They seemed better suited but I can't see the actress who plays Sharon returning  :Sad:

----------


## Kim

I wouldn't mind Chrissie returning but I don't think it's likely. 

It isn't certain that Jake is dead but Danny is; Jake accidentally killed him.

----------


## di marco

> It isn't certain that Jake is dead but Danny is; Jake accidentally killed him.


yeh its not certain jakes dead, hes just presumed dead. jake killing danny wasnt an accident, johnny allen wanted danny killed and jake wanted to do it rather than the mitchells

----------


## di marco

> I would like to see Sharon make a return at some time though to see if her acting had improved, plus see Dennis' baby!


id like to see sharon back too so we can see baby dennis but i think it would only have to be briefly as i cant see why she would wanna go back to the square permanently

----------


## Abbie

Well she never has really has she? shes always come back for a couple of years then left again

----------


## Hannelene

> Originally Posted by Hannelene
> 
> 
> I would like to see Sharon make a return at some time though to see if her acting had improved, plus see Dennis' baby!
> 
> 
> id like to see sharon back too so we can see baby dennis but i think it would only have to be briefly as i cant see why she would wanna go back to the square permanently


Nothing for her there anymore is there?
Pauline left so we can't say Sharon is coming back to visit her  :Sad:

----------

